# Not Paphiopedilum urbanianum?



## musa (May 20, 2019)

That paph was bought as Paph. urbanianum. It lookes like a two shot plant, but actually after repotting it, it proofed as two single plants. The first one bloomed shortley ago as a true urbanianum (I showed it on ST), but now the second plant flowers completeley different:

The petals are eytremley recurved, they have warts on the edges and aligned on the middle rib and they are whitish to the apex. Form and markings of the staminode are quite different, too, it is broader with dark dents. The dorsal sepal is longer and the tip is bent up a little bit. The synsepalum is extremley narrow.

In my oppinion it cant be urbanianum, my best guess would be hennisianum (no matter if it's a species or variety).
I'd be happy to hear your oppinion...











Here is urbanianum to compare:


----------



## Herbert (May 20, 2019)

I would also say hennisianum


----------



## Ozpaph (May 20, 2019)

oopps


----------



## chris20 (May 20, 2019)

I’ll second hennesianum.


----------



## Guldal (May 21, 2019)

I'll just join the chorus!


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 21, 2019)

The staminode looks right for henni, and such strongly reflexed petals would be very surprising in anything else, including henni hybrids. 2 species for the price of 1.


----------



## musa (May 22, 2019)

Thanks for your comments!
Yes, Kirk, I'm glad having an extra species; I just wonder how it was possible to get two different species in one pot...


----------

